
Google has stored some passwords in plaintext since 2005 - avocadoLife
https://www.wired.com/story/google-stored-gsuite-passwords-plaintext
======
dijit
the announcement (from the source) is already on the front page:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19975640](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19975640)

